# Cresteds can Climb!



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I came home tonight and was greeted by an ecstatic Cher and a noticeably less ecstatic Sabu. Trying to figure out how Cher got out of her pen, and wanting to check out the damage, I put Cher back in her pen. And this is the result 

Luckily, I could not see any damage but now I don't know what I am going to do with her during the day while I am at work. She is just a baby (12 weeks old) and I am not comfortable leaving her loose in the house. And I am afraid she will hurt herself trying to climb out while I am at work. I was really hoping I wouldn't get a climber.......... She was just thrilled with herself and was not happy when I put her back in the pen. At least life with Cher has not been dull yet!


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

That's too funny! But I understand your concern. We have friends with Huskeys who climb. Their house and yard is like fort knox.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

What a doll! Better break out the crate!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Looks like you have a bit of a problem on your hands. If I were you I would be looking for a plastic crate that can't be climbed. Cute picture though.:


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Get a lid for the x pen. They sell two-panel lids or you can fashion one out of chicken wire and clamps.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What an adorable pup, despite climbing her expen like its a tree and she's a kid.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Yup, got a put a cork on that pen! She's cute!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I had a yorkie that could climb out of her pen when she was a baby. Cher looks very pleased with herself. Good luck with the wiggle worm.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL, too cute 

Least she'll be easier to contain than than a baby in a playpen 
(we call my yongest Houdini, lol, couldn't even crawl yet, but could escape any playpen :doh


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That Crested is part cat!!!!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I bet she was very proud of herself!! Very clever Cher!

I suggest a spot of glue on each paw!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh, she was very proud of herself! Sabu was not happy at having to put up with Cher for what I can only imagine were several hours of Pug torture.

I left a very unhappy Crested at home this morning. I had an old piece of shade cloth I used to use over the crates at outdoor shows, and I fastened that securely all the way around the top of her pen.

My last view of her was her little head pushing against the top of the shade cloth, just crying and screaming to get out. I feel like a mother who has just left her child at a school he hates :-( 

Of course, she has food, water, a small bully stick, 7 stuffed toys, and 3 chew toys in her "prison." Not to mention a nice high-sided dog bed.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Get a lid for the x pen. They sell two-panel lids or you can fashion one out of chicken wire and clamps.


 I had to do this with Penny. The height didn't even matter.. she would just go to the top! Thank goodness she doesn't do that any more as it is quite a problem.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I used to have a Golden girl who would climb to the top of her 6' kennel and just hang there, watching the neighborhood and waiting for me to get home and let her out


----------

